# 60" state on a 400 Outlander max



## Captain 32 (Nov 24, 2008)

First time poster, long time reader, so be gentle.

I have read all the posts and it appears that the 60" blade will work fine on a 400 machine, but nothing has really been said about the state plows. I'm about ready to pull the trigger on buying the 60" state with the quick connect bars, but I had to ask the folks that have been doing this for awhile.

I'm a first time atv owner, thus making this my first time plowing on one of these. I have done a little bit of plowing with a truck at our fire house for the past 10 years, so no stranger to the concept. My drive is at least 400' long down a hill, and I have two very large parking areas to clear at the top (50 x 30). I like the idea of being able to throw the snow off to the side as I push, thus the reason I'm leaning torwards the state plow. 

I have the Outlander 400HO max, and I know that the manufacture of most plows will tell you that 48" is the biggest I can run. After reading the post hear, and taking the measurement of the wheel base (46") I say "phooy"!

So let's hear the opinions or suggestions.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Captain 32;648507 said:


> First time poster, long time reader, so be gentle.
> 
> I have read all the posts and it appears that the 60" blade will work fine on a 400 machine, but nothing has really been said about the state plows. I'm about ready to pull the trigger on buying the 60" state with the quick connect bars, but I had to ask the folks that have been doing this for awhile.
> 
> ...


You will have no problems with a 60 in plow, I run a 60 in on a 350 Rancher and have for many years, I jsut bought a 08 Rhino and also went with the 60 in plow. I have the Moose straight and the country which is the one you talking about, it trows the snow further when traveling fast. I have pushed wet heavy snow 16 inches deep with my rancher and pushed it clean out into the woods so your 400 will do just fine. The Rhino is going to be nice because of the cab.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a 2005 Outlander 400, but I don't have a plow on it. But I think it could handle a 60'' plow with no probablems. Just plow in low range.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a 04 Outlander 400 4X4 with a County plow on it (cut it so its straight but still has the curl in it) You shouldn't have any problems pushing that. Depending on your weight you may need to add some ballast in the back. I have a battery box with racecar weights in it. Works great.
This is before we cut it.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you should be ok with that set up, just plow with the storm. good thing you can push down hill.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*jmho...*



Captain 32;648507 said:


> First time poster, long time reader, so be gentle.
> 
> I have read all the posts and it appears that the 60" blade will work fine on a 400 machine, but nothing has really been said about the state plows. I'm about ready to pull the trigger on buying the 60" state with the quick connect bars, but I had to ask the folks that have been doing this for awhile.
> 
> ...


I don't think you'd have a problem at all with it as long as your using common sense pushing the snow...I have a 330 with a 60" plow....like the rest say if you plow with the storm you should have no problems....last year we had a record snow year and I put a lot of hours on mine...not one problem besides the idle having to be reset...I even bent the edges doing sidewalks on the plow....I'm sure yours will handle what your looking at, especially the downhill portion, that being easier on the machine...I did add weight (100 lbs) of salt in the back of mine which seemed to help.....just my 2cents.


----------



## Captain 32 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the feed back guy's!

Well I pulled the trigger on the 60" Can-am state plow with the quick connect push bars and the pulley system. I also purchased the Swisher spreader to lay down the ice melter after plowing...the driveway is just steep enough that even just a 1/2" of snow makes it hard for the non 4x4 vehicles to make it to the top. Yeah it's a pain in the winter, but looking due west from the top of our property in the summer is worth it!

Non I just need to get some plow lights!

:salute:


----------

